# Kenya Expedition Pictures!



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey guys. I've just come back from a 25day Expedition from Kenya and I thought I'd share the photo's with you. 


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150330293464493.391650.733169492&type=1


----------



## ricey (Aug 8, 2011)

holo255 said:


> Hey guys. I've just come back from a 25day Expedition from Kenya and I thought I'd share the photo's with you.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150330293464493.391650.733169492&type=1


Beautiful place to visit:2thumb: been to south Africa would lv to visit the east. Nice pics to very jealous:notworthy:.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Some great pictures there! :2thumb:


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Fab pictures, that's my dream holiday


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks spectacular. I bet you didnt want to leave!!! How did you get on this expedition?


----------



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

It was through school. A company based in North Wales works through the schools to organize expeditions for school children. I have to admit I had a great time out there and most of the people out there are so kind and friendly, really didn't want to leave.

Also here's some more pictures! 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150330471524493.391712.733169492&type=1

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150331300804493.392011.733169492&type=1


----------



## gary m (Jun 11, 2011)

good photos bet you had a great time


----------

